# Replacing grille on 94 Altima



## bcc1906 (May 9, 2005)

What is the best way to replace the grille on my 1994 Altima?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

bcc1906 said:


> What is the best way to replace the grille on my 1994 Altima?


squeeze the clips and pull it off. theres not really much to it.


----------



## bcc1906 (May 9, 2005)

*thanks*

Thanks, that was a big help!




AsleepAltima said:


> squeeze the clips and pull it off. theres not really much to it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

bcc1906 said:


> Thanks, that was a big help!


not a problem.  get it all done?


----------



## bcc1906 (May 9, 2005)

*yep*

Yeah but I had a little problem replacing it. When I tried to put the hood down on my car, it would fit snugly. Any suggestions?



AsleepAltima said:


> not a problem.  get it all done?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

bcc1906 said:


> Yeah but I had a little problem replacing it. When I tried to put the hood down on my car, it would fit snugly. Any suggestions?


hmm... you can adjust the little rubber bumpers on the corners of the upper core support... or you can adjust the latch on the hood. that might loosen it up a bit.


----------



## bcc1906 (May 9, 2005)

I'll try it! Thanks





AsleepAltima said:


> hmm... you can adjust the little rubber bumpers on the corners of the upper core support... or you can adjust the latch on the hood. that might loosen it up a bit.


----------

